
Apple says EU push for universal phone charger would 'stifle innovation' - bryanmgreen
https://www.engadget.com/2020/01/23/apple-rejects-eu-call-for-common-phone-charger/
======
mytailorisrich
Without forcing an unified charger, the same aim could be achieved by banning
manufacturers from bundling changers with all products, and by forcing them in
include an adapter to USB-C with products that use another connector.

People would buy a charger only when they actually needed one, it could be a
generic USB-C one, and manufacturers would have an incentive to use USB-C
unless they could really sell the extra value of a different connector.

------
tomtompl
And Apple is right, every attempt to enforce unification is a hit to
innovation, it's logical.

------
bryanmgreen
I think the specs could benefit from some "minimum-requirements standard" but
the plug hardware should be off limits.

